# Nice to see you again



## Yuukan

Hi!!

How can I express "nice to see you again" in japanese ?

I heard  "Ohisashiburidesu"

is that correct??

thanks!!


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Hello there!

Depending on the formality, and who are you speaking to:

gobusata shite orimasu. (formal, humble, to people higher in the social ladder)

o hisashiburi desu. (formal, to peers)

hisashiburi! (informal, to friends)

So yes, o hisashiburi desu is correct, but not to your teachers and bosses or to your close friends.


----------



## sekaijuuni

You can use "(o)hisashiburi (desu)" but I believe you'll come off sounding strange if you say it to someone you see frequently.  In my experience, it's used like, "Long time no see!"


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Indeed, 

I would not dare use it unless two months have elapsed since the last time I saw the addressee.


----------



## masatom

Hi. 

I agree with ohisashiburidesu = Long time no see.

I would rather say *mata oai shimashitane* 
(Direct translation:I see you again. or  We meet again, don't we?)

Or *mata oai dekite kouei desu.* 
(Direct translation: It is a great honor for me to see you again.)

*mata oai dekite ureshii desu.*
(direct translation: I am pleased to see you again.)  

I think the last sentence is the most close to "Nice to see you again."

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Yuukan

Yes, I think that* mata oai dekite ureshii desu *is the expression I was looking forThanks to all!


----------



## Bakamono

What about   しばらくですね。?


----------



## masatom

Hello. Bakamono

I think しばらくですね　is also OK under some circumstances.

I think しばらくですね＝おひさしぶりですね＝Long time no see.

So if the last time when they saw each other was longer than a few months or a few years, しばらくですね　is available.

And if they saw each other yesterday or a few days ago, しばらくですね or おひさしぶりですね　is not proper. 
In that case, we use またお会いしましたね　or またお会いできてうれしいです。

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Bakamono

マサトムさん、説明でどうもありがとう！


----------

